# CPT James M. Ahn, 1st SFG(A)



## AWP (Sep 17, 2015)

Blue Skies.

JBLM identifies soldier who died during airborne training...



> The paratrooper went missing Friday morning, according to the Mason County Sheriff's Office. Joint Base Lewis-McChord identified the man on Monday as Capt. James M. Ahn, 29.


----------



## Scubadew (Sep 17, 2015)

Fair Winds and Following Seas.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 17, 2015)

Rest In Peace, Warrior!

Thank you for your service!


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 17, 2015)

Calm winds and soft landings.
Til valhal!


----------



## x SF med (Sep 18, 2015)

RIP, Sir.  Blue skies.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 18, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior.


----------



## The Accountant (Sep 18, 2015)

Rest in peace.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 18, 2015)

Fair winds, sir.


----------

